# Headphone Calibration plugin comparison ( DSONIQ , Sonarworks , Plugin Alliance , etc.... )



## faina33 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hey there everyone )
would love to know if anyone had experience with Headphone Calibration plugins and how they compare with each other ?

many thanks 🙂


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 29, 2021)

How are you going to ignore the market leader and best one by far, Slate VSX.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 29, 2021)

VSX isn’t just a plug-in though: you have to buy the physical headphones to use it. The others you can use with more or less any headphones, though you might have to pick from a subset of what‘s available if you want premade calibration curves.


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 29, 2021)

Here are six more plugins that you could consider adding to the poll:
Acustica - Sienna
Audified - MixChecker Pro
Goodhertz - CanOpener Studio
Waves - NX
Waves - NX Ocean Way Nashville
Waves - CLA NX


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 29, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> VSX isn’t just a plug-in though: you have to buy the physical headphones to use it. The others you can use with more or less any headphones, though you might have to pick from a subset of what‘s available if you want premade calibration curves.


And that’s why VSX is so much better.


----------



## Hywel (Jul 29, 2021)

I've been using ToneBoosters Morphit for a few years now, it is still a free resource I believe.


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 29, 2021)

Hywel said:


> I've been using ToneBoosters Morphit for a few years now, it is still a free resource I believe.


I wasn't aware of Morphit. Sadly, it's no longer free. The price on the ToneBoosters website is €39.


----------



## faina33 (Jul 29, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> How are you going to ignore the market leader and best one by far, Slate VSX.


I never heard of them. indeed look very promising but sadly much more expensive in comparison to competitors because of headphones (

I already have maybe not the top but good pair of headphones audio technica ath-m50x so I would prefer collaborate solution.
Slate VSX added to POLL


----------



## faina33 (Jul 29, 2021)

Gaffable said:


> Here are six more plugins that you could consider adding to the poll:
> Acustica - Sienna
> Audified - MixChecker Pro
> Goodhertz - CanOpener Studio
> ...


just added them to the poll 
Thanks you )


----------



## kgdrum (Jul 29, 2021)

I will suggest there’s a choice in the poll for people that don’t use these types of headphone calibration plug-ins to keep the poll somewhat balanced.
☑️ none


----------



## faina33 (Jul 29, 2021)

@kgdrum 
None option added 👍
Thanks you


----------



## el-bo (Jul 29, 2021)

Gaffable said:


> Here are six more plugins that you could consider adding to the poll:
> Acustica - Sienna
> Audified - MixChecker Pro
> Goodhertz - CanOpener Studio
> ...


I don't think that MixChecker Pro or CanOpeer would fall int the category of correction. I'm pretty sure that they are used to simulate speakers (MXP emulates other output devices, also), but they don't impart any frequency correction on the headphones.

Also, only the main NX and NX Ocean Way seem to do calibration. It's not yet a feature of CLA NX. And even in the case of the first two, there's only a very short list of headphone correction curves (At the time of writing, there seems to be only 12).


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I don't think that MixChecker Pro or CanOpeer would fall int the category of correction.


I agree with you. I included them only because the author of the thread listed dearVR MONITOR in the poll. I don't have dearVR MONITOR but my understanding is that it doesn't do headphone calibration, it only offers speaker emulation.


----------



## CeDur (Jul 30, 2021)

What do those plugin do other than just applying EQ?


----------



## el-bo (Jul 30, 2021)

Gaffable said:


> I agree with you. I included them only because the author of the thread listed dearVR MONITOR in the poll. I don't have dearVR MONITOR but my understanding is that it doesn't do headphone calibration, it only offers speaker emulation.


Gotcha! I missed that they'd included it.

I guess it's up to the OP to clarify the parameters


----------



## gamma-ut (Jul 30, 2021)

One that does do correction – though it's mainly about speaker emulation – that isn't in the poll (yet) is BlueCat's Re-Head.


----------



## Gaffable (Jul 30, 2021)

CeDur said:


> What do those plugin do other than just applying EQ?


It depends on the plugin, but each plugin does one or more of the following:

(1) Calibration - the use of EQ to make the frequency response of your headphones as flat as possible;

(2) Emulation - the use of EQ to simulate the sound of your mix in a variety of different listening environments;

(3) Manipulation of the stereo field - music tends to sound wider on headphones compared to stereo speakers and some of these plugins attempt to compensate for that problem;

(4) Head tracking - an attempt to create a more immersive audio experience by simulating changes to your mix as you move your head from left to right.


----------



## faina33 (Jul 30, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I don't think that MixChecker Pro or CanOpeer would fall int the category of correction. I'm pretty sure that they are used to simulate speakers (MXP emulates other output devices, also), but they don't impart any frequency correction on the headphones.


Thanks you for clarification
main propose was to find optimal headphones collaborate plugin


----------



## faina33 (Jul 30, 2021)

Gaffable said:


> I agree with you. I included them only because the author of the thread listed dearVR MONITOR in the poll. I don't have dearVR MONITOR but my understanding is that it doesn't do headphone calibration, it only offers speaker emulation.


that was my misleading I was pretty sure dearVR MONITOR does has headphone celebration feature


----------



## faina33 (Jul 30, 2021)

gamma-ut said:


> One that does do correction – though it's mainly about speaker emulation – that isn't in the poll (yet) is BlueCat's Re-Head.


Thanks you I added to the poll )


----------



## Russell Anderson (Aug 3, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I don't think that MixChecker Pro or CanOpeer would fall int the category of correction. I'm pretty sure that they are used to simulate speakers (MXP emulates other output devices, also), but they don't impart any frequency correction on the headphones.
> 
> Also, only the main NX and NX Ocean Way seem to do calibration. It's not yet a feature of CLA NX. And even in the case of the first two, there's only a very short list of headphone correction curves (At the time of writing, there seems to be only 12).


Speaker simulation/spatialization is extremely important for correction software IMO. The crossfeed of left channel into right ear and visa versa is part of what makes stereo make sense. Without it, the space in a mix is extremely difficult to discern through headphones.

It is nice to have an all-in-one package for headphones to be sure.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 3, 2021)

I can't say which one I prefer, since I only own Sonarworks. I'm generally satisfied with it. 

I work in a small room that's not really ideal for speakers. But 95% of the time I DO use speakers to protect my hearing. 

I'm considering getting Slate VSX, based on the great (albeit limited) reviews.


----------



## ricoderks (Aug 3, 2021)

Sonarworks on 50 percent and canopener are magic. Using the HD650. It does not create a complete fake room but just a subtle phantom center. Which is great.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Aug 3, 2021)

Seems there's another headphone calibration company:








Immerse Pro Audio | Personalized Spatial Audio for Post Production and Immersive Content Creation


The Immerse Pro Audio ecosystem includes plugins and software that allow you to mix and monitor your stereo, surround sound, or Atmos project on headphones with your personalized HRTF. Mix immersive content for film, television, streaming, or games on any DAW with a mobile virtual workflow...




embody.co




Seems pricey. I personally can't vouch for them.


----------



## FlyingAndi (Aug 4, 2021)

I use the free headphone calibration IRs from AutoEq and run them through Convology XT. Works great (although I can't compare to any of the other calibration solutions).








GitHub - jaakkopasanen/AutoEq: Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses


Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses - GitHub - jaakkopasanen/AutoEq: Automatic headphone equalization from frequency responses




github.com


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 4, 2021)

I don't mean to be nit-picky, but I'm having a hard time seeing how all of the _virtual room _plugins fall under calibration, even if they offer some kind of _correction_ for specific headphone models...

Sure an argument can be made, but Sonarworks is actual calibration (down to them offering a custom calibration for your actual cans based on you sending them in), and the main goal is to flatten the response 1st and foremost, not to mention it also calibrates and corrects monitoring inconsistencies in a physical room; where CanOpener, Dsoniq etc are more focused on crossfeed and/or attempting to model a listening environment, or a combination of both.



Just nit-picking... Carry on!


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 4, 2021)

jcrosby said:


> I don't mean to be nit-picky, but I'm having a hard time seeing how all of the _virtual room _plugins fall under calibration, even if they offer some kind of _correction_ for specific headphone models...
> 
> Sure an argument can be made, but Sonarworks is actual calibration (down to them offering a custom calibration for your actual cans based on you sending them in), and the main goal is to flatten the response 1st and foremost, not to mention it also calibrates and corrects monitoring inconsistencies in a physical room; where CanOpener, Dsoniq etc are more focused on crossfeed and/or attempting to model a listening environment, or a combination of both.
> 
> ...


VSX models rooms containing speakers that have been calibrated with a Trinnov though.


----------



## Harry (Aug 19, 2021)

ricoderks said:


> Sonarworks on 50 percent and canopener are magic. Using the HD650. It does not create a complete fake room but just a subtle phantom center. Which is great.


Sonarworks on 50% - you mean 50% mix? What CanOpener settings are you using? I just got it to combine with Sonarworks so looking for any advice how to combine them best.


----------



## ricoderks (Aug 20, 2021)

Harry said:


> Sonarworks on 50% - you mean 50% mix? What CanOpener settings are you using? I just got it to combine with Sonarworks so looking for any advice how to combine them best.


Yes 50% mix. The hd650 really does not need a lot of correction. Out of the box its pretty flat already. I just use the default settings from can opener when you open it. You can boost the phantom center effect with other presets but its overkill to me.


----------



## Martin S (Aug 20, 2021)

Tim_Wells said:


> Seems there's another headphone calibration company:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Embody is also the company behind the Audeze Reveal+ plug-in for Audeze headphones, providing HTRF compensation and Room simulation.


----------



## Russell Anderson (Aug 22, 2021)

I just bought some Hifiman Sundaras that I plan on using with Realphones, there is nowhere around within 80 miles for me to demo Sennheiser 650/6xx. That and the 1990’s are the only headphones I really think would fit the bill outside of LCDs, in anywhere close to my price point would be the LCD-2 pre-fazor update and not classic version. 

If anyone’s tried the Sundara and the 650/6xx, I’d be super interested in hearing your opinion. I may order a 6xx as well, and send back whatever I use less over the next 2 weeks.


----------



## creativeforge (Feb 20, 2022)

MORPHIT - Wow. Subtle but noticeable improvement. My HD650 sound slightly less "muddy." So now I can work on the tracks to fix the bass. Great little plugin.

Default settings in my case. Anything I'm missing?


----------

